# [APP] [BETA] Front Camera Mirror (Need JB and ICS testers)



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm working on making my Nexus7 Mirror app compatible with all 4.0+ devices. I spent a little time making some modifications and all the kinks seem to be worked out as far as I can tell using my GNex. It would be awesome if anybody would be willing to do a little testing on other 4.0+ devices before I go ahead and release to the market. I'm gonna put the finishing touches on now and package it and will put it up shortly.

*[ BETA FINISHED ]*

UPDATE: Here is the link: ------------------------ (Click the link in my sig to find the Front Camera App on the market)

It should work on any device that is 4.0+ and has a front facing camera. If you try it out please let me know which device and whether you are running JB or ICS. You will have to enable "install from unknown sources" to try this out.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

So what is the logic behind only support front facing cameras? I wouldn't mind taking some pics with a fiery border for emphasis


----------

